# Vessel ownership



## Henrick007 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi

Is there a list of vessel (trawler) owners on line anywhere? I'm trying to trace the vessels owned by my great grandfather in the 1920's to 1960's that would probably have operated from Grimsby docks, UK.

Thanks for your help in advance.

(Thumb)


----------



## peter drake (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Henrick

I don't know about Grimsby but I have a list of Hull owners.Can you post your great grandfathers name or the name of his company or one of the ships.I am sure if you ask in the fishing section someone will be able to help

Pete


----------

